
The Gmail Moment – Delight of the Unknown - refrigerator
https://medium.com/@taimurabdaal/the-gmail-moment-delight-of-the-unknown-9db87fed80a5
======
fjmubeen
Great piece; I think we can all relate to Gmail moments.

Worth noting that what delights users initially will likely be taken for
granted over time (see the Kano model, for example). An exciting challenge for
Product Managers is to constantly dig out these unknown needs you mention.

~~~
refrigerator
Absolutely - just checked out the Kano model, a good read for anyone
interested:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kano_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kano_model)

